# Master Remy Presas: A Stick-Combat Legend Remembered (Part 1) - Black Belt MAgazine



## Xue Sheng (Jan 31, 2013)

Modern-Arnis Techniques Master Remy Presas: A Stick-Combat Legend Remembered (Part 1)



> For more than 50 years, Remy Amador Presas has pursued his passion for the stick, knife, sword, dagger and empty hand  all in the name of modern arnis, the Philippine martial art he created and continues to refine.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 1, 2013)

He was something!


----------



## DennisBreene (Mar 31, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Modern-Arnis Techniques Master Remy Presas: A Stick-Combat Legend Remembered (Part 1)


Great articles (1 & 2). Thanks for directing us to them. In my very young career at Arnis (Sl. more than 1 yr.) I have trained with 3 individuals who were long term students of Professor Presas. They revere the man, and as I learn more I am coming to understand how remarkable he was.


----------

